# my flock



## cassie.c87 (Feb 17, 2015)

I had to do a collage as it was hard going through all my photo's LOL
Aviary birds.. my hens Suzu, Titan and Spike
cocks are Dara, Piri, Tomo, Sunny and Pikachu
breeding pair Bam Bam and Pebbles
hand raised ones, Theia (bam bams daughter) and Aithusa


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

They are all beautiful! Love the names too


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lovely! Very nice fids.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful 'tiels!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

All your birdies are so beautiful!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They're very pretty!


----------



## cassie.c87 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I love your birds! I have just one; how wonderful you are able to interact with so many 'tiels! I think it is probably better for them, too, since wild 'tiels are flocking birds. I always feel a little sad about keeping Bennie as a single bird.


----------

